
Show HN: Experimental Universal Translator 0.0.1 - billylo
https://evergreen-labs.com/sato.html
======
ksaj
It seems to be specifically for men. I'd edit the service description to be
more inclusive. Version 0.0.2 Now translating for her, too!

~~~
billylo
Done! No need for code update... it works for her too. thx for reminding.

~~~
ksaj
Good stuff. I was just kidding about the grand version update to commemorate
the inclusion. Probably about 100% of females that saw the old blurb will
welcome the update.

